
Tell HN: I posted the JooJoo/CrunchPad interview - AndrewWarner
http://mixergy.com/joojoo-crunchpad-chandrasekar-rathakrishnan/
======
ramanujan
Sort of off topic, but I bet a number of other people were wondering about the
apparent mismatch between the Anglo name and Middle Eastern/South Asian
appearance of Andrew Warner. I thought at first he was adopted or something.

But seems like he made a business move -- real name Shuki Khalili. Which is
likely Iranian or Arabic. This also explains why he mispronounced Chandrasekar
Rathakrishnan's Tamil name, which is what initially aroused my curiosity.

Anyway, I totally understand, I have my Starbucks name too, and this is why
that James Chartrand story posted recently rang true to me.

Here's the article that discusses it. Actually makes me think about going with
something like "Steve Jones" when initiating outbound. Any bites to "Steve
Jones" then cc'd to a polysyllabic ethnic -- who happens to be me.

[http://newsone.com/nation/job-hunters-with-ethnic-names-
face...](http://newsone.com/nation/job-hunters-with-ethnic-names-face-
pressure-to-conform/)

Throughout Shuki Khalili’s career, he suspected his name might be holding him
back. When he worked for a Wall Street headhunter, he felt potential clients
would blow him off when they heard his name. When he started his own business
selling greeting cards, phones sales were initially a bust at first.

“I tried using an American name, ‘Andrew Warner,’ and suddenly I could at
least engage them in conversation and sell them some ads so I could build my
business,” he said. He now goes by Andrew Warner and runs a successful
entrepreneurial resource site called Mixergy.com in Santa Monica, Calif.

~~~
maxklein
If you're going to make that move in the tech industry, go with a name that
could reasonably be mistaken for a jewish name, but could also be anglo-saxon
when neccessary. It makes a huge difference.

~~~
middus
Could you elaborate on that please? Totally new to me.

------
pavs
Wow, I am really impressed by the well-researched and well thought out tough
questions you asked without being disrespectful (have you guy seen interviews
conducted by Arrington for techcrunch? Total dickish questions all around).

This is my first time watching your interview videos. Even though I have seen
links to your site here in HN many times, I ignored them mostly because I am
not much of a video guy, I like texts.

I see myself watching more of your interviews. Keep it up.

------
AndrewWarner
It's up on the site now.

1) the audio is ready now. 2) the video should be done processing at 5:15pm
Pacific. 3) the transcript should be done this weekend.

The video embed is up as vaksel asked (in the HN comments), but it will only
work when the video finishes converting to Flash. (should be 5:15)

------
catch23
Great interview, though some of the better comments were embedded in the other
live mixergy interview thread here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1003850>

